
Show HN: Mr Dict – A browser extension helps measure readings - panzhangwang
https://github.com/panzhangwang/mrdict
======
panzhangwang
Hi, HN!

It is my first browser extension app. It makes a little difference from some
instant dictionary extensions. You just start read your story and mark new
words, keep marking if another one pops up, and lookup for all in the end.
Besides that, it tells you more data about your current reading.

Really excited to hear feedback from you all :)

